# Remembering Sonny Schmidt



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2011)

*Remembering Sonny: Masters Olympia champ Sonny Schmidt dies of cancer at age 50*

by Jim Schmaltz

  Sonny Schmidt, the Samoan bodybuilder known for his quiet intensity  and balanced physique, died of cancer in Melbourne, Australia, on  January 25. The winner of the 1995 Masters Olympia, Schmidt was  diagnosed with the disease in December 2003 and was told by doctors that  he did not have long to live. Schmidt died at his Melbourne home  surrounded by family and friends. He was 50 years old.

                           Born Edmond Alten Schmidt in New Zealand on September 19, 1953,  Schmidt grew up on the small South Pacific island of Western Samoa.  Eventually, he found his way to Australia, where he earned his pro card  in 1989. He quickly distinguished himself on the IFBB circuit with his  thick powerfully built musculature. The 5'10" 240-pound bodybuilder  would compete in nearly 50 pro contests, his final appearance being the  1999 Masters Olympia, where he finished third. The highlight of his  career was winning the '95 Masters O.

                                                                    Tony Doherty, a Melbourne gym owner and promoter of the  Australian Grand Prix, knew Schmidt since 1988. Their friendship was  such that Doherty asked Sonny to be the best man at his wedding in 1998.

                                    "He was a fun-loving guy who always had time for people," said  Doherty, speaking a few days after Schmidt's death. "He never thought he  was better than anybody else. He wouldn't leave until he shook the hand  of every fan who wanted to meet him. It meant so much to him."

                                    Close friend Milos Sarcev lived with Schmidt in San Diego,  California, from 1991-93. He remembers Sonny as a hardworking man of few  words, who displayed exceptional generosity to friends and strangers  alike.

                                    "I know people use the term a lot, but Sonny really was the  epitome of a gentle giant," says Sarcev. "His biggest muscle was his  heart. He would help everyone. He was a giver, not a taker."

From *Remembering Sonny: Masters Olympia champ Sonny Schmidt dies of cancer at age 50 | Flex | Find Articles at BNET*

*Sonny Schmidt*

*Sonny Schmidt* was a New Zealand-born professional bodybuilder.
*
Biography*

 He was born *Edmond Alten Schmidt* on 9 September 1953. He grew up in Western Samoa. He later lived in Melbourne, Australia and occasionally travelled to the United States for competitions.

 He placed in many events between 1989 and 1999. A highlight for him was when he won the 1995 Masters Olympia. He was 5'10" and weighed 240 pounds at competition weight.

 He dated Karen McDonald (Nee West) when he was younger. He was  arrested in 2000 on allegations that he assisted Australian drug lord Tony Mokbel to import cocaine from Mexico City into Australia.

*Death*

 He died on January 25, 2004 from cancer.

From Wikipedia






YouTube Video










*Sonny Schmidt's Competitive Record*

1989
Grand Prix Melbourne - IFBB, 7th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 8th

 1990
Niagara Falls Pro Invitational - IFBB, 8th
Night of Champions - IFBB, 6th

 1991
Grand Prix Denmark - IFBB, 2nd
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 5th
Grand Prix Finland - IFBB, 6th
Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Switzerland - IFBB, 5th
Niagara Falls Pro Invitational - IFBB, 2nd
Night of Champions - IFBB, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, 6th
San Jose Pro Invitational - IFBB, 2nd

 1992
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, 7th
Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 2nd

 1993
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 8th
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Finland - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix France (2) - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Germany (2) - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, 8th

 1994
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 10th
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 10th
Grand Prix France - IFBB, 10th
Grand Prix Germany (2) - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, 8th
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 7th
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 6th
Olympia - IFBB, 10th

 1995
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix France - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 5th
Grand Prix Russia - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 7th
Grand Prix Ukraine - IFBB, 7th
Olympia - IFBB, 13th
Olympia - Masters - IFBB,  Winner 

 1996
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 2nd

 1997
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 2nd

 1998
Arnold Classic - IFBB, Masters, 2nd

 1999
Olympia - Masters - IFBB, 3rd






YouTube Video


----------



## Matt C (Aug 13, 2011)

This video is from the year 2000 where Sonny was one week shy of his 47th birthday when he posed:

Sonny Schmidt at the 2000 PIBBA - YouTube






YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 13, 2011)

To young, RIP


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 13, 2011)

One of my all time favorite physiques, RIP Sonny.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 13, 2011)

always sad to see someone pass

wish he wouldnt have got sucked into so many problems because of milos


----------

